# Halloween Night



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I had to post some of the hundreds of photos taken  
The dogs had a great time !


Joie was a punk rocker - we tried for the purple mohawk









Outside and lost in the leaves









Mateo is a most handsome skeleton !









Doorbell: 'Ding-Dong' Mateo: "WTF!"









Lola's first Halloween !









Sweetest pumpkin in the pumpkin patch









And of course, the star of the show, the bell of the ball, the heart breaker of all heart breakers - - -Stella Bee

COULD YOU NOT JUST DIE ?


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

One more of the sisters


----------



## <maxiwoowoo> (Oct 22, 2008)

aww all so cute!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Too cute, Alan that totally made my night! I love that second pic of Mateo with his hood up.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i love the last one of the girls GREAT! Top model shot


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Great pics!!! 
And I think I did die over that pic of Stella. She looked so adorable


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Mateo....WTF....Too funny!!!! lol He was saying WTF, they're here already?! But the girls aren't finished getting dressed yet! LOL darn early trick or treaters! lolololol


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh my oh my!    

They are just too, TOO cute! That WTF one of Mateo? I laughed so loud my roommate called up the stairs to see if I was all right! And Stella-bee is just completely adorable! Great shots, every one of them! Wonderful ending to my already-fun Halloween night.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

LMAO @ "WTF" lololol that is too funny!
Well your furbabies just look gorgeous, all of them! Stella is just... :love5:


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh Alan so cute!! Stella is a Legend!! did you make her costume? can i have her please


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Alan, your posts are always fun and entertaining! Thanks for making my day


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL Great halloween pics!
They all look adorable.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Those pictures are priceless!!! OK>>>>>Stella is the most colorful bee I"ve ever seen!!!! Darling!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Stella! Those leggings and wings!!!!!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

oh Alan they are all gorgeous!
love Joies mohawk and Mateos sweater!
Lola is stunning as it Stella xxx


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL JOIE!!! I LOVE THE MOHAWK!!

cute costumes.. you and your crew always have so much fun


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

oh Alan Stella is just so pretty, I love her. Love Lola's little Halloween dress too.


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hiya, what breed is stella... she is so gorgeous  She looks like our old dog Judy who we lost a few years ago. Mum still misses her so much as do I... She was a boxer cross, just not sure what the dad was


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

Oh bless!

Looks like they had a lovely halloween!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Absolutely adorable pictures Alan. That one of Mateo is HILARIOUS!! Stella looks like the queen bee for sure.  Lola and Joie are darling. The purple mohawk is a riot. Lola blends in with the leaves in the one with her and Stella! Just great.

Brodysmom


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Alan those are awesome pics....how on 
earth did you get Stella into that
costume? Jasper would have a fit!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Alan, what an amazing group. They are so adorable but you know Stella takes the cake in the bee costume. The WTF pic of Mateo is hilarious. Totally had to laugh out loud over that one. Great pics, look like fun was had by all.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

OMG Alan they are all so adorable!! I just love each ones costume. I especially love Stella's!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

The picture of Lola in the leaves is really precious.


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

I love the bee I think it's my fave!


----------

